# Petite women need intermediate Board



## kittyripper (Mar 26, 2011)

for something fast with good edge hold i'd say go for something long and stiff with a traditional camber you could always just move yr bindings back in deeper snow. or you could get a board with a rocker/hybrid camber that way you can get away with a shorter length and float in pow but you will sacrifice some stability and edge hold with that. altho i have heard some good things with some of the boards with edge technologies on reverse camber/rocker/hybrid boards like btx...but in all honesty you won't know until you've tried it for yourself and see if you're comfortable with the performance. some ppl love it some ppl hate it. if you have a strong lower body and can really pump in and out of turns i think you will be fine with a longer stiffer board. i am about 5ft1, same size feet and same weight, i ride a 142 and altho it takes me everywhere on the mtn it's not so awesome in deeper snow. i hope this somehow helped and didn't confuse you even more lol


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

womenpg said:


> Hi. I have been riding Burton lux 136 for 3 years and need upgrade in board to step up in level.
> 
> About Me
> Height: 4 11”
> ...


If you are 90% freeride, i don't think 143 is too long at all. Since you are on the east coast, I'm surprised you have not listed any boards with MTX. I know people can do camber + powder, but trust me when I tell you a hybrid or reverse camber board will be much much easier in powder.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

It's tbh East Coast, we don't get any powder  Ok, we had one sick pow day this seasson, the last weekend of February. Mount Snow got dumped, like 15" in one day 

Anyway, I have ridden my 10/11 Evo 151 (R+C) camber all over Vermont including Killington's double blacks and I was able to bomb down the steepest pistes they have (Superstar @ Killington is one of my favorite trails).

I would say check out the Never Summer Pandora or Infinity. The Infinity is probably the equivalent of the SL for Men's. However, you can look at the Lotus too, which is basically all mountain freeride. The Pandora is much more park but will do you fine, IMO.

Also, check out GNU/LibTech/Roxy boards with BTX and Banana Traction as people have been mentionting. Banana Traction is godsend on that EC Hardpack ... but I think R+C is enough grip. I have a ton of fun on my Evo


----------



## Triplany (Apr 20, 2011)

I have a similar problem with my oldest daughter, 16, she is way past beginner stage but is super petite. 4'11 as well 98lbs. Let me know what you end up getting and what you think. My daughter dosn't do any park (as she usually rides with me) so I am leaning towards a Never Summer Lotus for her but the smallest is a 146.


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

legends6spd said:


> If you are 90% freeride, i don't think 143 is too long at all. Since you are on the east coast, I'm surprised you have not listed any boards with MTX. I know people can do camber + powder, but trust me when I tell you a hybrid or reverse camber board will be much much easier in powder.


The OP didn't say there's powder on east coast, she mentioned 
"I travel a lot to west coast too so I want it to be able to handle powder somehow."


----------



## womenpg (May 12, 2011)

Thank you very much for reply. I really appreciated your help. 

I have just looked into Never Summer but Infinity and lotus does not have my size. They only make from 145/145cm which are too big for me. Pandora has 141 but it seems like more of freestyle board and it is not stable in speed according to many review which is not what I am looking for….Lib Tech doesn’t have my size…

My friend have Gnu B-street BTX has 141 and my friend owe one but she told me it is more of park board and having hard time holding edge in icy condition and rough on powder. 

I also looked at Roxy Ollie Pop 141 but it is more like beginner’s board according to many review. Other Roxy board are too big. 

My biggest problem is size. Since I am small I only have limited choice…
I do need longer board in order to have speed and stability but I do a lots of tree run as well 
so I don’t really want to go that long. 

So it comes down to these 3 ( I am eliminating Salomon Ivy 143..) 
1.	Ride Promise 141(Rocker)
2.	Ride OMG 140(Flat)
3.	K2 Fling 142 (Flat)

I pretty much looked at all the review out there in online world and can’t decide which one is best for me. 
Which feature should I looked into in order to choose between these 3 boards? 
Any suggestion will be helpful!!!


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

womenpg said:


> Thank you very much for reply. I really appreciated your help.
> 
> I have just looked into Never Summer but Infinity and lotus does not have my size. They only make from 145/145cm which are too big for me. Pandora has 141 but it seems like more of freestyle board and it is not stable in speed according to many review which is not what I am looking for….Lib Tech doesn’t have my size…
> 
> ...


you are wrong about the ollie pop. you can say that for 2010 and earlier board when it was just BTX but once they put in C2 BTX on that board last year it is not a beginner's board anymore.


----------



## womenpg (May 12, 2011)

legends6spd, you are so right. I checked the review of 2010/2011 and looks really great!!! 
So Now I am more towards Roxy Ollie Pop C2BTX. It costs more but it seems like great in freeriding as well as park. 

Do you guys think Roxy Ollie POP C2BTX would be better choice for me than K2 or Ride?


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

I am almost exactly your size. I tend to prefer boards between 140 and 143 cm. For freeriding, you could easily ride something as long as 145 cm if you wanted, which means the Never Summer Infinity 145 would be an excellent choice for you. Personally, I love my Never Summer Pandora 140: great edge control, easy to turn, and is a smooth, damp ride (considering that it's a park board).

The Ollie Pop is a great board, but if you want an upgrade from the Lux, consider the Eminence instead. It's a bit more aggressive and more high end, but still has the C2BTX.

I hear great things about the Fling and the OMG, but I doubt either would match BTX or Vario Grip (Never Summer) in edge control.


----------



## sb60 (Oct 5, 2010)

I would go with the NS Infinity. It is a great all mountain board and it has good flex between the bindings. The 145 would be fine. I went up a size with mine and didn't notice. It was actually much easier to ride than my old burton feelgood. It's good on icy conditions. Very stable in all conditions. The Lux is not a very responsive board I think. Like riding a door. Four times I have let friends try my board and they've all bought one. (One was riding the Lux so I rode it down)


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

sb60 said:


> I would go with the NS Infinity. It is a great all mountain board and it has good flex between the bindings. The 145 would be fine. I went up a size with mine and didn't notice. It was actually much easier to ride than my old burton feelgood. It's good on icy conditions. Very stable in all conditions. The Lux is not a very responsive board I think. Like riding a door. Four times I have let friends try my board and they've all bought one. (One was riding the Lux so I rode it down)


can't go wrong w/ infinity, ollie pop c2 or eminence. the eminence is stiffer than ollie pop though... so if you are not that advanced it can take some time b4 u get use to it


----------



## womenpg (May 12, 2011)

Thank you very much for all your advice. Your advices are very helpful. And I rethink what I want to do next season. 
Stability and speed is the most desired feature but I will be doing a lots of tree run and want to try more of park next season. So I want to go for Twin shape rather than directional. Although Never Summer Infinity looks great board for me but 145cm is too long for me to handle. I am only 150 cm and currently riding 136cm. 

As legends6spd mention, I am not advanced yet so Roxy eminence 143 will be too much for me to handle? 

So I narrow down to ( as you can see I totally change my choice..)
1)	Roxy Ollie Pop 141
2)	Never Summer Pandora 140

I like Roxy Ollie Pop but the only thing that is bothering me is that Roxy Ollie pop has TNT base and Pandora has Sintered base. 
From what I know is that sintered base is faster board than TNT (extruded base). Is it true ? 
Any input will be really helpful on this.


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

womenpg said:


> Thank you very much for all your advice. Your advices are very helpful. And I rethink what I want to do next season.
> Stability and speed is the most desired feature but I will be doing a lots of tree run and want to try more of park next season. So I want to go for Twin shape rather than directional. Although Never Summer Infinity looks great board for me but 145cm is too long for me to handle. I am only 150 cm and currently riding 136cm.
> 
> As legends6spd mention, I am not advanced yet so Roxy eminence 143 will be too much for me to handle?
> ...


yes, sintered is faster than extruded but u also have to wax it and maintain it more. some will say extruded is also a bit tougher and easier to repair. personally i prefer sintered but i wouldn't let that alone change your opinion. between those 2 choices, i'd pick the roxy only because it is a bit more all-mountain while the pandora is a bit more specific towards park.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

I would say the Ollie Pop and the Pandora are fairly similar. They have similar rocker/camber profiles (C2BTX and RC tech) and edge control (BTX and vario grip) and are similar in terms of stiffness. I prefer a sintered base, especially if I'm riding a mountain with a lot of flat traverses. The Ollie Pop might be a bit stiffer, but will feel very unstable in choppy conditions, whereas the Pandora is still fairly damp for a park board. 

I used to ride the Gnu B-street, which is similar in construction to the Ollie Pop (although without the C2). It was a great board, but I ended up selling it in favor of the Pandora because it was so unstable on any kind of bumps.

The Eminence is a more sophisticated ride than the Ollie Pop. It is a bit stiffer, but not as stiff as a freeride board.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

kittyripper said:


> i'd say go for something long and stiff


Solid advice. Best advice I've seen given to a lady on this board.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Isn't the roxy Eminence the same as ollie pop, but with a Sintered base? The only issue is you are looking for a 140ish, and I think the eminence smallest is 143.


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

eminence (torah bright's pro model) is stiffer than ollie pop. there's no doubt about this as i have these two boards in front of me right now


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Might be ok though, as the OP is looking for more down hill speed, then a bendy park board.


----------



## flips712 (Dec 10, 2011)

*Resurrecting thread*



womenpg said:


> Hi. I have been riding Burton lux 136 for 3 years and need upgrade in board to step up in level.
> 
> About Me
> Height: 4 11”
> ...


I know I'm resurrecting an old old thread but I'm a small female rider (same size as the OP) I'm curious to know what board you ended up getting along with your feedback on it.

Thanks,
flips712


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

OP has 4 posts in 4 years. You may be listening to some crickets 

I'd say start a new thread and make it all about what you want. You'll get plenty of good advice


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

f00bar said:


> OP has 4 posts in 4 years. You may be listening to some crickets
> 
> I'd say start a new thread and make it all about what you want. You'll get plenty of good advice


_Seconded_. Besides, unless you're looking at one of those boards that were listed from someone on CL or the "Bay?" They're all 4 year old or better boards. Much better to start a separate thread and get some rec's! 

Good luck to ya!

:hairy:


----------

